
15 FBI agents to date have died from cancers linked to Sept 11 attacks - petethomas
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-pol-fbi-agents-cancer-20180829-story.html
======
praseodym
Is there a version which is readable from the EU?

> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism.

~~~
avar
Copy the URL, and type "cache:<that url>" into Google. As a bonus it's
actually more readable, e.g. instead of ads it just has a paragraph that says
"Advertisement".

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.latimes.com%2Fnation%2Fla-
na-pol-fbi-agents-cancer-20180829-story.html)

------
HBlix
I can’t say that I’m surprised, two burning skyscrapers and tow burning jets
are going to be carcinogenic minefields. A friend of mine who was an EMT back
then still talks about the incredible smell and particulates that we’re at the
pit. A lot of guys knew they were taking long term risks with their health,
but the work had to be done and they hoped for survivors.

All I can say is that I hope we have measures in place to provide respiratory
and full-body protection for first responders if something like this happens
again.

------
glibgil
Things that don't appear in this article: %, percent, rate, statistic,
significant, normal

------
savethefuture
Curious, where are the cancer reports of EVERYONE else that was in nyc?

~~~
cjbprime
Yes, it's very frustrating when someone reports an absolute number without any
idea of the base rate. Given that everyone dies of cancer if they live long
enough to, how are we supposed to know whether 15 deaths in 17 years is more
or less than you'd naively expect? It doesn't seem very high?

------
doitLP
"This building contains chemicals known to the state of New York to cause
cancer"...

